# Puppy with unproportionate ears



## Hoai.QN (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi there, 

I have a deposit on a dark sable male working line German shepherd for over 5 weeks now. The breeder and I just became to realized that one of his ears is significantly smaller maybe about a half to 2/3 of the other ear. Does anyone know if there is any other major health concerns correlated to this? He was also the smallest of a 14 puppy litter when they first came out but he’s not the smallest now. I have visited this pup about 4 times now and the breeder is willing to return my deposit so I am unsure what to do or how this puppy will turn out. I don’t want to sound shallow but I am also paying a high price for the puppy so i expected a puppy to my standards but it’s heart breaking not to take the one that was already meant for me. These are the best photos I have for now. I didn’t think to take a clear photo with both ears showing.


----------



## Hoai.QN (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I honestly think it’s cute, but I have no idea what the long term ramifications are, if any. I assume these pups have seen a vet? Wouldn’t the breeder’s vet be the best one to answer these questions?

If you don’t think you would like the off look (not even considering if it comes with health issues), it would be best to get your deposit returned. It would be majorly unfortunate for everybody if you weren’t happy every time you looked at your puppy or compared him to a “normal” dog.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Why would you pay a high price for a pup with a deformity? I could see it if you were looking at an unregistered breed that produced super working line dogs and were just concerned about working ability. But such a pup would very likely be less than you are paying for this pup.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I am not sure how this pup has already been chosen for you at 5 weeks of age especially if you are paying a high price for him. How did the breeder match him to your needs at that age?

Anyhow, I don't know any long term health effects but if it were me, I would ask the breeder to reevaluate the puppies in two or three weeks and have them select a puppy for you based on your needs and go from there.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

this pup needs to be examined by a vet.
size/structure of the canal as well as hearing would be concerns of mine.
a friend has a pup with an abnormal canal resulting in essentially a permanent ear infection... the decision has been made to perform reconstructive surgery to seal the canal which will result in loss of hearing in that ear but solves the infections.
i don’t know what the condition is called or if it directly correlates with the size/shape of her outer ear (as in your pup), but as anecdotal information, her ears are not symmetrical. i’ll look for photos of Echo.

eta:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

How on earth could the breeder have selected a puppy before seven weeks of age? That alone would make me walk.
Choose a puppy with your head, not with your heart. Not only are you paying a lot, but you will have this dog for many years, and starting off with a deformity just stacks the odds against you from the get go.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i spoke with my friend...in summary

- _Not sure it has a name, in her file it was classified as “congenital deformity.”

- I would assume the asymmetry could be due to the deformity/ heavy cartilage folds.

- Its so individual. Depends on if the canal is affected etc. I’ve known several dogs with asymmetrical ears that had no issues.

- So even if a tiny puppy doesn’t present with medical implications, there is a high chance they can show up later._

lastly... even if the vet clears this pup, i would only purchase it with a heavy discount.


----------



## Hoai.QN (Aug 7, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies. I have asked for the pup to be re-examined at their vet and am seeing him again tonight but I think I will mostly likely pass. Sorry I made the wrong statement, I meant I wanted specifically a male black sable with Czech lineage. Puppies go as soon as the litter comes out around here so you have to leave a deposit and make a pick.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Maybe it's just me but the puppy doesn't even look like a black sable.

Why do you want a puppy with Czech lineage?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Who is the breeder?
I think nerve and health are more important than color and lineage, what exactly are you looking for in a German Shepherd?
Is this a dog you are going to work or is he meant to be a family pet?
As for the color, that’s not a black sable. I found a post on this.









black sables?


what would YOU consider a black sable? the add on craigslist ( no hate please, hes a great dog and you cant tell at all he was off of craigslist, i still got to see the parents and stuff. we also have papers) said that he was a dark sable, but he looks so much like the black sables that come up...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Take the deposit back. You are lucky that the breeder offered it to you. There are plenty puppies that don't have deformities. A GSD pup needs to be as flawless as possible; there are enough health concerns in the breed that can pop up unexpectedly, even by the best breeders. And by the way, puppies should be matched the earliest after 7 weeks and taken home the earliest at 9 weeks (ideally).


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

OP, you say that you are paying a high price for this pup. That comment makes me wonder if you are paying a high price according to what you want to pay vs what workingline puppies are going for. The reason I ask is that if you liked this pup's parents, their pedigree, and are satisfied with whatever health testing and titles that have been done, and if you like the puppy, maybe the breeder can take him for a vet visit and have his ear examined. If you are satisfied with the results, maybe the breeder will consider reducing the price on the pup.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Hoai.QN said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I have asked for the pup to be re-examined at their vet and am seeing him again tonight but I think I will mostly likely pass. Sorry I made the wrong statement, I meant I wanted specifically a male black sable with Czech lineage. Puppies go as soon as the litter comes out around here so you have to leave a deposit and make a pick.


I have found some stupid high priced pups in Canada lately. Can you message me the breeders name? I found WL pups for $3500 last week. Nothing to support that high a price. 
If you give us a general location someone may be able to recommend a breeder.


----------



## Hoai.QN (Aug 7, 2020)

I am in London Ontario. Price was 3k, higher than I expected. There are pups for sale that aren’t CKC registered for around that price too! It’s Covid puppies I call them.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Hoai.QN said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I have asked for the pup to be re-examined at their vet and am seeing him again tonight but I think I will mostly likely pass. Sorry I made the wrong statement, I meant I wanted specifically a male black sable with Czech lineage. Puppies go as soon as the litter comes out around here so you have to leave a deposit and make a pick.


The pup is not a black sable looks more like sable.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is a ridiculously high price.
I would walk.
Especially since the sire is 130 lbs...really?


----------

